# DFW Mahler



## shsherm

For anyone who is interested The Fort Worth Symphony will perform a series of three Mahler symphonies the week of August 24th. I know that they will include the 2nd and 8th but I am not sure which one is the third of three Mahler symphonies. The Dallas Syphony will play the Mahler 5th Sept. 11 to 14th. They will be conducted by their new music director, Jaap van Zweden the former concert master of the Royal Concertgebouw and recently appointed muisic director of the DSO. The DSO plays Mahler very well and can hold their own agaist anybody in this music.


----------

